

They want you to be a couch potato - jamesgagan
http://audiosearch.blogspot.com/2012/01/they-want-you-to-be-couch-potato.html

======
malandrew
Next time, please submit a link directly to the TED talk.

[http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/defend_our_freedom_to_share...](http://www.ted.com/talks/lang/en/defend_our_freedom_to_share_or_why_sopa_is_a_bad_idea.html)

The short blurb in that blog post violates the same principle that governs why
you can't both submit a link and comment on it at the same time. Basically,
the reason HN doesn't permit text and a link is so the submitter doesn't get
to have his commentary privileged at the top, instead of being subjected to up
voting and down voting by the community.

From the HN Guidelines: "Please submit the original source. If a blog post
reports on something they found on another site, submit the latter."

If that is your blog post, submit your link like so:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3490994>

... and then add your comment to the thread.

~~~
jamesgagan
I would suggest that your strict attention to the rules is rather at odds with
your description of yourself as "Hyperthymic Iconoclastic". Perhaps this
description is more apt: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anal_retentiveness>

~~~
malandrew
[1] <http://www.shirky.com/writings/group_enemy.html>

[2] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tragedy_of_the_commons>

